# 10 poorest cities in the USA



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below is an email that I recieved this morning and it is:

Interesting....... to say the least!

City, State, % of People Below the Poverty Level 
1. Detroit , MI 
32.5% 
2. Buffalo , NY 
29...9% 
3. Cincinnati , OH 
27.8% 
4. Cleveland , OH 
27.0% 
5. Miami , FL 
26.9% 
6. St. Louis , MO 
26.8% 
7. El Paso , TX 
26.4% 
8. Milwaukee , WI 
26.2% 
9. Philadelphia , PA 
25.1% 
10. Newark , NJ 
24.2% 
U.S. Census Bureau, 2006 American Community Survey, August 2007
What do the top ten cities (over 250,000) with the highest poverty rate all have in common?

Detroit , MI (1st on the poverty rate list) hasn't elected a Republican mayor since 1961;

Buffalo, NY (2nd) hasn't elected one since 1954;

Cincinnati , OH (3rd)...since 1984;

Cleveland , OH (4th)...since 1989;

Miami , FL (5th) has never had a Republican mayor;

St. Louis , MO (6th)....since 1949;

El Paso , TX (7th) has never had a Republican mayor;

Milwaukee , WI (8th)...since 1908;

Philadelphia , PA (9th)...since 1952;

Newark , NJ (10th)...since 1907.

Einstein once said, 'The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.'

It is the poor who habitually elect Democrats---yet they are still 
POOR 
"You cannot help the poor by destroying the rich. You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong. You cannot bring about prosperity by discouraging thrift. You cannot lift the wage earner up by pulling the wage payer down. You cannot further the brotherhood of man by inciting class hatred. You cannot build character and courage by taking away people's initiative and independence. You cannot help people permanently by doing for them, what they could and should do for themselves."
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't buy into any of this below, but I searched for this info after reading your post.

10 Richest States

Maryland $65,144 
Blue State
New Jersey $64,470 
Blue State
Connecticut $63,422 
Blue State
Hawaii $61,160 
Blue State
Massachusetts $59,963 
Blue State
New Hampshire $59,683 
Blue State
Alaska $59,393 
Red State
California $56,645 
Blue State
Virginia $56,277 
Red State
Minnesota $54,023
Blue State

10 Poorest States

Montana $40,627 
Red State
Tennessee $40,315 
Red State
Kentucky $39,372 
Red State
Louisiana $39,337 
Red State
Alabama $38,783 
Red State
Oklahoma $38,770 
Red State
Arkansas $36,599 
Red State
West Virginia $35,059 
Red State
Mississippi $34,473 
Red State

====================
10 Richest Cities

San Jose, Calif
Democrat Mayor

Anchorage, Alaska 
Democrat Mayor

San Francisco, Calif. 
Democrat Mayor

Virginia Beach, Va.
Democrat Mayor

San Diego, Calif. 
Republican Mayor

Anaheim, Calif. 
Republican Mayor

Raleigh, N.C. 
Democrat Mayor

Seattle, Wash.
Democrat Mayor

Washington, D.C.
Democrat Mayor

Honolulu, Hawaii 
Democrat Mayor


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't get if any of this has any meaning :eyeroll:

Seabass, how come your not at the pep rally??? oke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

assuming those are average wages they are meaningless without considering taxes, local real estate costs, and other cost of living measurments

One thing you never see is people from the south moving to the NE to retire but the reverse is all to common unfortunately


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Bobm said:


> assuming those are average wages they are meaningless without considering taxes, local real estate costs, and other cost of living measurments
> 
> One thing you never see is people from the south moving to the NE to retire but the reverse is all to common unfortunately


...and I wonder if the weather has something to do with that? :huh:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The weather is definately a plus for the yanks moving to the south. The cost of living is the major factor. Real estate is cheaper, taxes are lower. The locals are much nicer. I can give you a whole lot more if you really want it. I have been in the real estate business for 20 years and have had to deal with some influx of northern money to my area. I have heard almost all of the reasons that they move here and heard the reasons we are "like we are" from them when they find we are actually happy being from the south. We get a lot of halfbacks in my area. Like Bobm wrote, you very seldom see people from the south moving to the NE. :beer:

People that I have met from the midwest and upper midwest remind me of the time before the yanks starting moving South. Everyone nice, didn't have to lock up the house to go to the store, key left in the truck, etc.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you could not pay me to live south of south dakota. I like the cold it keeps the rif raf out of here. and plus there are bugs all the time and snakes and just to many damn people. and it costs to much compared to good ol sd and nd. plus we have jobs up here. my brother lives in mooresville nc and if it wasnt for racing there he says he can not comprehend any one wanting to live there. you have to pay to go shoot at the range there that really ****** him off.Cant understand what the hell people are saying there sounds like they have a bunch of marbles in there mouth.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

> Kurtr
> you could not pay me to live south of south dakota. I like the cold it keeps the rif raf out of here. and plus there are bugs all the time and snakes and just to many damn people. and it costs to much compared to good ol sd and nd. plus we have jobs up here. my brother lives in mooresville nc and if it wasnt for racing there he says he can not comprehend any one wanting to live there. you have to pay to go shoot at the range there that really ticks him off.Cant understand what the hell people are saying there sounds like they have a bunch of marbles in there mouth.


I agree with you to some extent. If you look at my location near my avatar I don't live in the populated part of the state and I wouldn't live in the Mooresville area for love or money. As for bugs and snakes that isn't much of a problem here either because of the elevation and cooler conditions. I have a friend that lives in eastern NC and I don't go down there to fish unless we use a boat and stay from under the bushes. Bugsss, the skeeters will carry you off down there.

Trying to put in perspective what I said about the yanks is that the ones that move here are from places from Minn. to Maine and south to the Mason Dixon Line. I think the people of the upper midwest and some of the midwest states down to Kansas have been some of the nicest people that I have met. I find that the people that live in the rural areas have a much better attitude than those near big or bigger cities. Not to worry Kurtr, unless Obamie makes me I won't pay you to live down here. oke:


----------

